

Ask HN: difficulty accessing HN outside the US? - gradschool

For the past couple of days, I haven't been able to reach HN from either the UK or France despite having done so for years, except through a proxy server in New York. Is anyone else having trouble? Is there a new policy in effect?
======
bdfh42
Sounds like an issue with your service provider - I work in the UK and France
and never have any problems. Certainly none today.

------
bauc
I can access HN without issue and am based the UK.

